# Milan: Belotti è ad un passo. Le cifre dell'operazione.



## admin (19 Luglio 2017)

Sportface: Belotti è ad un passo dal Milan. L'accordo sarebbe stato trovato lunedì sera grazie a Branchini (che sta lavorando anche per Sanches in rossonero). Questi i termini: 60 milioni più Niang, Paletta e Locatelli in prestito biennale. Il Toro, al posto di Belotti, prenderà Simeone. 

Ultimissime da Alfredo Pedullà sul nuovo attaccante del Milan. Sfumato Morata, passato al Chelsea, i rossoneri aspettano le mosse di Belotti che incontrerà Cairo entro 48 ore. I rossoneri hanno un budget di 60 milioni di euro.


----------



## Robix (19 Luglio 2017)

chicchiricchiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii #gallobelottiMilan


----------



## DrHouse (19 Luglio 2017)

secondo me troppo.
in più, Locatelli non credo parta...


----------



## The Ripper (19 Luglio 2017)

non credo i termini siano quelli, ma penso che entro giovedì sera sapremo mooolto di più
#BelottiMilan


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Luglio 2017)

No, ma quale Locatelli; il Loca deve restare qui. Per il resto, Cairo ha fatto bingo, ma noi stiamo facendo un investimento molto interessante.


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (19 Luglio 2017)

Chiudere. Non mi importano le cifre.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (19 Luglio 2017)

Mamma mia, lo stiamo strapagando.. A questo punto spero, tra l'altro, che le contropartite accettino di giocare al Torino..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sportface: Belotti è ad un passo dal Milan. L'accordo sarebbe stato trovato lunedì sera grazie a Branchini (che sta lavorando anche per Sanches in rossonero). Questi i termini: 60 milioni più Niang, Paletta e Locatelli in prestito biennale. Il Toro, al posto di Paletta, prenderà Simeone.
> 
> Ultimissime da Alfredo Pedullà sul nuovo attaccante del Milan. Sfumato Morata, passato al Chelsea, i rossoneri aspettano le mosse di Belotti che incontrerà Cairo entro 48 ore. I rossoneri hanno un budget di 60 milioni di euro.



E Gallo sia!


----------



## Tell93 (19 Luglio 2017)

A questo punto spero solamente mi smentisca in campo...


----------



## Tell93 (19 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> No, ma quale Locatelli; il Loca deve restare qui. Per il resto, Cairo ha fatto bingo, ma noi stiamo facendo un investimento molto interessante.



Penso prestito biennale da quello che si dice, ci sta. Deve giocare


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Luglio 2017)

In fondo è un'ottima operazione, considerato che ci liberiamo di quei roiti di Niang e Paletta, per i quali, forse, avremmo addirittura dovuto aumentare l'offerta cash


----------



## mrsmit (19 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sportface: Belotti è ad un passo dal Milan. L'accordo sarebbe stato trovato lunedì sera grazie a Branchini (che sta lavorando anche per Sanches in rossonero). Questi i termini: 60 milioni più Niang, Paletta e Locatelli in prestito biennale. Il Toro, al posto di Paletta, prenderà Simeone.
> 
> Ultimissime da Alfredo Pedullà sul nuovo attaccante del Milan. Sfumato Morata, passato al Chelsea, i rossoneri aspettano le mosse di Belotti che incontrerà Cairo entro 48 ore. I rossoneri hanno un budget di 60 milioni di euro.



Se fanno come con Bonucci mi sembra un buon compromesso.
Paghiamo Belotti 60, e loro ci comprano niang e paletta per circa 20, quindi sarebbe un 40+contropartite.
Questo perché facendo in questo modo puoi registrare 2 plusvalenze.


----------



## Andre96 (19 Luglio 2017)

E che devo dire, speriamo sia vero, tanto gli altri non vengono, daje Gallo!


----------



## Gatto (19 Luglio 2017)

Premesso che Belotti è un grande milanista e un trascinatore oltre che attaccante titolare della nazionale. A me queste cifre(lo so, siamo ricchi ormai) spaventano per un giocatore che ha fatto solo una grande annata. Se arriverà lo accoglierò a braccia aperte ma rimango un pò perplesso.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Luglio 2017)

Tell93 ha scritto:


> Penso prestito biennale da quello che si dice, ci sta. Deve giocare


Giocherà... da noi.


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (19 Luglio 2017)

Secondo me per Aubameyang e Morata il problema non era tanto il cartellino ma la loro volontà.


----------



## Dany20 (19 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sportface: Belotti è ad un passo dal Milan. L'accordo sarebbe stato trovato lunedì sera grazie a Branchini (che sta lavorando anche per Sanches in rossonero). Questi i termini: 60 milioni più Niang, Paletta e Locatelli in prestito biennale. Il Toro, al posto di Paletta, prenderà Simeone.
> 
> Ultimissime da Alfredo Pedullà sul nuovo attaccante del Milan. Sfumato Morata, passato al Chelsea, i rossoneri aspettano le mosse di Belotti che incontrerà Cairo entro 48 ore. I rossoneri hanno un budget di 60 milioni di euro.


Operazione un po' alta ma ci sta. Dai che in gallo comincia a cantare!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Luglio 2017)

Troppo, a questo punto spero in una furbata come valutare Belotti 100 M
e iper valutare Niang e Paletta 40 M, per noi sarebbero due plusvalenze pazzesche.

ah e naturalmente i pagamenti spalmati in 20 anni


----------



## VonVittel (19 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sportface: Belotti è ad un passo dal Milan. L'accordo sarebbe stato trovato lunedì sera grazie a Branchini (che sta lavorando anche per Sanches in rossonero). Questi i termini: 60 milioni più Niang, Paletta e Locatelli in prestito biennale. Il Toro, al posto di Paletta, prenderà Simeone.
> 
> Ultimissime da Alfredo Pedullà sul nuovo attaccante del Milan. Sfumato Morata, passato al Chelsea, i rossoneri aspettano le mosse di Belotti che incontrerà Cairo entro 48 ore. I rossoneri hanno un budget di 60 milioni di euro.



Chiudiamo, chiudiamo! 
Comunque se ufficializziamo in pochi giorni vado a santificare un ragazzo che in un commento a un post su facebook in una pagina del Milan lo dava per fatto entro pochi giorni. 

Speriamo cavolo, saremmo clamorosamente forti!


----------



## malos (19 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sportface: Belotti è ad un passo dal Milan. L'accordo sarebbe stato trovato lunedì sera grazie a Branchini (che sta lavorando anche per Sanches in rossonero). Questi i termini: 60 milioni più Niang, Paletta e Locatelli in prestito biennale. Il Toro, al posto di Paletta, prenderà Simeone.
> 
> Ultimissime da Alfredo Pedullà sul nuovo attaccante del Milan. Sfumato Morata, passato al Chelsea, i rossoneri aspettano le mosse di Belotti che incontrerà Cairo entro 48 ore. I rossoneri hanno un budget di 60 milioni di euro.



Al posto di Belotti Simeone [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]


----------



## albydigei (19 Luglio 2017)

Sportface, poco credibile... Il confronto tra belotti e cairo ci sarà domani, fino ad allora non può succedere niente


----------



## admin (19 Luglio 2017)

Purtroppo con Cairo e Lotirchio (Biglia alla fine lo abbiamo pagato 20) non si tratta. 

Se vuoi i loro giocatori, devi soddisfare le loro condizioni. Altrimenti nisba.


----------



## Dexter (19 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sportface: Belotti è ad un passo dal Milan. L'accordo sarebbe stato trovato lunedì sera grazie a Branchini (che sta lavorando anche per Sanches in rossonero). Questi i termini: 60 milioni più Niang, Paletta e Locatelli in prestito biennale. Il Toro, al posto di Paletta, prenderà Simeone.
> 
> Ultimissime da Alfredo Pedullà sul nuovo attaccante del Milan. Sfumato Morata, passato al Chelsea, i rossoneri aspettano le mosse di Belotti che incontrerà Cairo entro 48 ore. I rossoneri hanno un budget di 60 milioni di euro.


Niang varrà intorno ai 13-14 milioni, nella mia idea di calcio non vale assolutamente niente. Paletta è in scadenza e varrà al massimo 3-4 milioni. Locatelli sarà un prestito con recompra o comunque con clausole a nostro vantaggio, sicuramente, anche perchè Mirabelli oggi si è esposto dichiarandolo incedibile. In poche parole sono 60 milioni + il nulla cosmico. E 60 milioni per Belotti (anzi, mi correggo, per quello che ha fatto Belotti quest'anno) ci stanno se Morata ne vale 80 + il triplo (il TRIPLO) di ingaggio. Certo Auba sarebbe stata un'altra cosa, ma mi auguro che il risparmio in termini di ingaggio ci permetta di fare un altro bel colpo.

Una domanda: sportface è attendibile? che è?


----------



## Tell93 (19 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Giocherà... da noi.



La vedo difficile... purtroppo il capitone resta


----------



## alcyppa (19 Luglio 2017)

Operazione da 80 milioni sembrerebbe.
È una mezza follia ma speriamo che il Gallo dimostri di valerli.



80 milioni è più un prezzo da Aubameyang che da Belotti, ma vabbè.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Luglio 2017)

Tell93 ha scritto:


> La vedo difficile... purtroppo il capitone resta


Io Locatelli lo sto iniziando a vedere come mezzala.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Purtroppo con Cairo e Lotirchio (Biglia alla fine lo abbiamo pagato 20) non si tratta.
> 
> Se vuoi i loro giocatori, devi soddisfare le loro condizioni. Altrimenti nisba.


Però stiamo sicuri di aver preso due ottimi giocatori.


----------



## Pampu7 (19 Luglio 2017)

Locatelli l'hanno appena dichiarato incedibile e l'incontro tra belotti e cairo deve ancora esserci bah


----------



## Guglielmo90 (19 Luglio 2017)

Ma la fonte Sportface è affidabile che voi sappiate?


----------



## Milanforever63 (19 Luglio 2017)

beh se è vero -- incrociamo le dita .. i pro sono nell'età e nelle potenzialità del giocatore .. i contro nella ancora poca esperienza ad alto livello .. sperem


----------



## bmb (19 Luglio 2017)

I milioni non li metto io, a me basta che venga.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever63 ha scritto:


> beh se è vero -- incrociamo le dita .. i pro sono nell'età e nelle potenzialità del giocatore .. i contro nella ancora poca esperienza ad alto livello .. sperem


Conterà molto il suo spirito, ma il ragazzo sembra essere davvero un professionista esemplare e sembra avere la testa a posto.


----------



## admin (19 Luglio 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ma la fonte Sportface è affidabile che voi sappiate?



*Ragazzi, non lo ripetiamo più.

Noi riportiamo SOLO notizie da fonti che riteniamo (secondo quella che è la nostra modestissima opinione) affidabili. 

Si torna on topic.*


----------



## Jackdvmilan (19 Luglio 2017)

Mira ha detto giusto oggi che Locatelli resta....boooh per me gli farebbe bene andare via in prestito ma davvero non saprei!
In ogni caso


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Luglio 2017)

Ok non dobbiamo interessarci dei soldi ecc, ma 60 milioni sono comunque tantissimi eh, ha fatto bene una sola stagione quindi non abbiamo la certezza che sia un top senza contare che in Europa ha 0 esperienza, insomma c'è rimasto solo lui.


----------



## neoxes (19 Luglio 2017)

mrsmit ha scritto:


> Se fanno come con Bonucci mi sembra un buon compromesso.
> Paghiamo Belotti 60, e loro ci comprano niang e paletta per circa 20, quindi sarebbe un 40+contropartite.
> Questo perché facendo in questo modo puoi registrare 2 plusvalenze.



Stai facendo i conti al contrario, noi gli diamo 60M cash, più il cartellino di Niang (18M), più il cartellino di Paletta (2M). Si tratta di un'offerta da 80M, mi sembra decisamente esagerata. Poi magari gonfi i cartellini per arrivare a 100, ma il succo è che lo stiamo strapagando.


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sportface: Belotti è ad un passo dal Milan. L'accordo sarebbe stato trovato lunedì sera grazie a Branchini (che sta lavorando anche per Sanches in rossonero). Questi i termini: 60 milioni più Niang, Paletta e Locatelli in prestito biennale. Il Toro, al posto di Belotti, prenderà Simeone.
> 
> Ultimissime da Alfredo Pedullà sul nuovo attaccante del Milan. Sfumato Morata, passato al Chelsea, i rossoneri aspettano le mosse di Belotti che incontrerà Cairo entro 48 ore. I rossoneri hanno un budget di 60 milioni di euro.



Vediamo se Sportface ci prende anche sto giro, lavorano benissimo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Luglio 2017)

Momblano allora aveva ragione.


----------



## 666psycho (19 Luglio 2017)

Se belotti deve essere che belotti sia... ma il prezzo è davvero esagerato


----------



## Andre96 (19 Luglio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Vediamo se Sportface ci prende anche sto giro, lavorano benissimo



Anche a sto giro? In quale occasione ci ha preso? (domanda seria eh).


----------



## Pit96 (19 Luglio 2017)

Cifra esageratissima, ma Morata sembra andato al Chelsea, Aubameyang potrebbe rimanere al Dortmund. Dobbiamo quindi puntare su Belotti. Meglio lui pagandolo tanto che non prendere nessuno. Certo che io proverei ad abbassare ancora un po' le pretese di Cairo. Magari il Gallo ci aiuta


----------



## albydigei (19 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Stai facendo i conti al contrario, noi gli diamo 60M cash, più il cartellino di Niang (18M), più il cartellino di Paletta (2M). Si tratta di un'offerta da 80M, mi sembra decisamente esagerata. Poi magari gonfi i cartellini per arrivare a 100, ma il succo è che lo stiamo strapagando.



Purtroppo queste sono le cifre per le punte che girano...Una riserva (morata) pagata 80 milioni, per Belotti ci sono state diverse offerte oltre i 70 milioni: se vuoi andare su questi giocatori devi mettere giù cifre del genere. Che poi valgano quei soldi è relativo


----------



## Milanforever63 (19 Luglio 2017)

Non sappiamo quanto fossero effetivamente vere le piste Aubameyang e Morata e senza questo parametro è difficile dire se le cfre che girano per Belotti sono esagerate o meno ....


----------



## Arsozzenal (19 Luglio 2017)

Niang non lo vendiamo se non al torino
Altro chr 18 mln


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Luglio 2017)

Ti aspettiamo gallo


----------



## Milanforever63 (19 Luglio 2017)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Niang non lo vendiamo se non al torino
> Altro chr 18 mln



questo è vero .... salvo il presunto prestito di Locatelli ci liberiamo di cessi immondi


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sportface: Belotti è ad un passo dal Milan. L'accordo sarebbe stato trovato lunedì sera grazie a Branchini (che sta lavorando anche per Sanches in rossonero). Questi i termini: 60 milioni più Niang, Paletta e Locatelli in prestito biennale. Il Toro, al posto di Belotti, prenderà Simeone.
> 
> Ultimissime da Alfredo Pedullà sul nuovo attaccante del Milan. Sfumato Morata, passato al Chelsea, i rossoneri aspettano le mosse di Belotti che incontrerà Cairo entro 48 ore. I rossoneri hanno un budget di 60 milioni di euro.




Funky Gallo, come sono in ballo questa sera! cit.


----------



## James Watson (19 Luglio 2017)

Dai dai dai! Speriamo, la maglia la compro all'istante!


----------



## mrsmit (19 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Stai facendo i conti al contrario, noi gli diamo 60M cash, più il cartellino di Niang (18M), più il cartellino di Paletta (2M). Si tratta di un'offerta da 80M, mi sembra decisamente esagerata. Poi magari gonfi i cartellini per arrivare a 100, ma il succo è che lo stiamo strapagando.



Può essere, ma iniziamo a portarlo a casa Milan, poi vedremo le cifre. 
Non può valere 80 milioni in nessun mondo.
Secondo me saranno trattative separate come il caso bonucci/de scoglio.


----------



## neoxes (19 Luglio 2017)

mrsmit ha scritto:


> Può essere, ma iniziamo a portarlo a casa Milan, poi vedremo le cifre.
> Non può valere 80 milioni in nessun mondo.
> Secondo me saranno trattative separate come il caso bonucci/de scoglio.



Ma come può essere, è matematica... Anche se sono trattative separate, il totale è quello lì.

Per carità, io stravedo per il gallo e sono contentissimo per averlo preso, ma 80M non esiste.


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Luglio 2017)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Anche a sto giro? In quale occasione ci ha preso? (domanda seria eh).



Ha dato interesse per Andre Silva e Renato prima di tutti


----------



## markjordan (19 Luglio 2017)

abbiamo bisogno di gol , me ne sbatto del prezzo


----------



## MaschioAlfa (19 Luglio 2017)

Strapagato?? 
Un terzo di ingaggio degli altri due.

Si ripaghera da solo con le sue maglie in Cina nell anno del gallo. Quelli per queste cose sono invasati


----------



## Sotiris (19 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sportface: Belotti è ad un passo dal Milan. L'accordo sarebbe stato trovato lunedì sera grazie a Branchini (che sta lavorando anche per Sanches in rossonero). Questi i termini: 60 milioni più Niang, Paletta e Locatelli in prestito biennale. Il Toro, al posto di Belotti, prenderà Simeone.
> 
> Ultimissime da Alfredo Pedullà sul nuovo attaccante del Milan. Sfumato Morata, passato al Chelsea, i rossoneri aspettano le mosse di Belotti che incontrerà Cairo entro 48 ore. I rossoneri hanno un budget di 60 milioni di euro.



Peccato, per me, come ho sempre detto, la terza scelta dopo Morata e Aubameyang.
Giocatore non dotatissimo tecnicamente (come era Morata) ma sicuramente di grande grinta (alla Inzaghi ma con maggior raggio d'azione) e, a quanto si dice, fortemente rossonero.
Non mi fa impazzire ma 20 gol li può fare tranquillamente anche con noi.


----------



## Aron (19 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever63 ha scritto:


> Non sappiamo quanto fossero effetivamente vere le piste Aubameyang e Morata e senza questo parametro è difficile dire se le cfre che girano per Belotti sono esagerate o meno ....



Secondo me la pista Aubameyang è sempre viva, a prescindere da Belotti.


----------



## krull (19 Luglio 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> Sportface, poco credibile... Il confronto tra belotti e cairo ci sarà domani, fino ad allora non può succedere niente



Sono stati i primissimi a dire di Sanches e altri...sono ben informati sul Milan.. ..Ps é la stessa identica cifra detta da Mombrano eh. Speriamo sia tutto vero anche se un giocatore affermato a livello internazionale sarebbe l'ideale.


----------



## markjordan (19 Luglio 2017)

.


----------



## Il Genio (19 Luglio 2017)

markjordan ha scritto:


> .



SPiega per favore


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Ma come può essere, è matematica... Anche se sono trattative separate, il totale è quello lì.
> 
> Per carità, io stravedo per il gallo e sono contentissimo per averlo preso, ma 80M non esiste.



I prezzi sono questi, c'è poco da fare. Cioè Morata, eterno panchinaro alla Juve e al Real Madrid, è stato pagato 80 milioni, per Aubameyang 70 milioni non basterebbero neanche, e gente come Benzema e Aguero neanche li prendo in considerazione, forse ti chiedono pure 100 milioni e passa.



Admin ha scritto:


> Sportface: Belotti è ad un passo dal Milan. L'accordo sarebbe stato trovato lunedì sera grazie a Branchini (che sta lavorando anche per Sanches in rossonero). Questi i termini: 60 milioni più Niang, Paletta e Locatelli in prestito biennale. Il Toro, al posto di Belotti, prenderà Simeone.
> 
> Ultimissime da Alfredo Pedullà sul nuovo attaccante del Milan. Sfumato Morata, passato al Chelsea, i rossoneri aspettano le mosse di Belotti che incontrerà Cairo entro 48 ore. I rossoneri hanno un budget di 60 milioni di euro.


----------



## markjordan (19 Luglio 2017)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> SPiega per favore


ho sbagliato forum ahahah


----------



## Jackdvmilan (19 Luglio 2017)

Non vedo l'ora sfondi Handanovic nel derby!


----------



## Eziomare (19 Luglio 2017)

Domani ci sara' l'incontro "chiarificatore" con Cairo, prima di allora aspetterei ad esultare...


----------



## alcyppa (19 Luglio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Secondo me la pista Aubameyang è sempre viva, a prescindere da Belotti.



Dai Aron, che ce ne facciamo di tutti e due? Per quasi 200 milioni poi.


Anche ad avere il budget (vorrebbe dire quasi 400 milioni in tutto, assolutamente impossibile) una cosa del genere mi sembra un'idiozia anche dal punto di vista tecnico.


----------



## The Ripper (19 Luglio 2017)

50/60 mln... non ci prendi nessuna punta.
Tranne Kalinic.
Ci sta.
I cartellini di Paletta (0) e Niang (?) Sono gli unici modi per levarteli dalle palle. 
Niang non te lo paga nessuno in contanti. Al massimo se lo prendono in prestito.


----------



## Milanforever63 (19 Luglio 2017)

Infatti dobbiamo considerare i cessi che riusciamo a dare via ... se non vanno al Toro per Belotti chi se li prende ???


----------



## neoxes (19 Luglio 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> I prezzi sono questi, c'è poco da fare. Cioè Morata, eterno panchinaro alla Juve e al Real Madrid, è stato pagato 80 milioni, per Aubameyang 70 milioni non basterebbero neanche, e gente come Benzema e Aguero neanche li prendo in considerazione, forse ti chiedono pure 100 milioni e passa.



Spero in una 20ina di milioni in meno...


----------



## Underhill84 (19 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sportface: Belotti è ad un passo dal Milan. L'accordo sarebbe stato trovato lunedì sera grazie a Branchini (che sta lavorando anche per Sanches in rossonero). Questi i termini: 60 milioni più Niang, Paletta e Locatelli in prestito biennale. Il Toro, al posto di Belotti, prenderà Simeone.
> 
> Ultimissime da Alfredo Pedullà sul nuovo attaccante del Milan. Sfumato Morata, passato al Chelsea, i rossoneri aspettano le mosse di Belotti che incontrerà Cairo entro 48 ore. I rossoneri hanno un budget di 60 milioni di euro.



Mah. Aspetto le conferme. Non voglio illudermi


----------



## Aron (19 Luglio 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Dai Aron, che ce ne facciamo di tutti e due? Per quasi 200 milioni poi.
> 
> 
> Anche ad avere il budget (vorrebbe dire quasi 400 milioni in tutto, assolutamente impossibile) una cosa del genere mi sembra un'idiozia anche dal punto di vista tecnico.



Hai "solo" l'attacco più forte d'Italia e uno dei più temibili a livello mondiale. 

Il budget per due grandi colpi c'è, come anticipato da Bellinazzo e Davide Lippi, e senza neanche considerare i proventi delle cessioni.


----------



## Mc-Milan (19 Luglio 2017)

Quindi...60 + paletta(5?) E niang (15/18)..80 mln...spero che tu mi smentisca caro gallo..come,ovviamente, sarò il tuo primo tifoso..ma x il prezzo sappi che,come il bimbominkia,mi dovrai davvero impressionare,e non parlo solo dei goal,verrai pagato come i primi 10 al mondo...devi essere un attaccante che ci trascina in ogni competizione..ora a te la palla...


----------



## Milanforever63 (19 Luglio 2017)

mi ripeto ... i milioni di Niang e di Paletta sono quelli del monopoli ...


----------



## Chrissonero (19 Luglio 2017)

Chiudere! Chiudere!! Chiudere!!!


----------



## mandraghe (19 Luglio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Secondo me la pista Aubameyang è sempre viva, a prescindere da Belotti.




Anche per me prenderemo 2 punte, io pensavo Morata+Belotti, ma sfumato Morata e considerando che il Borussia sembra non cedere, direi che a questo punto prenderemo Belotti (che per me è già fatto) più un altro attaccante che può anche essere Kalinic.

Impossibile che cedendo Bacca, Niang e Lapadula non si prendano 2 punte.


----------



## Aragorn (19 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sportface: Belotti è ad un passo dal Milan. L'accordo sarebbe stato trovato lunedì sera grazie a Branchini (che sta lavorando anche per Sanches in rossonero). Questi i termini: 60 milioni più Niang, Paletta e Locatelli in prestito biennale. Il Toro, al posto di Belotti, prenderà Simeone.
> 
> Ultimissime da Alfredo Pedullà sul nuovo attaccante del Milan. Sfumato Morata, passato al Chelsea, i rossoneri aspettano le mosse di Belotti che incontrerà Cairo entro 48 ore. I rossoneri hanno un budget di 60 milioni di euro.



Anche Morata era ad un passo, vedremo


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Luglio 2017)

E' l'unico davvero prendibile che non si fa problemi se non gioca la Champions. 
Dai, prendiamolo!


----------



## Chrissonero (19 Luglio 2017)

Chiudere chiudere e chiudere!!!

Donnarumma Conti Bonucci Romagnoli Rodriguez Kessiè Biglia Bonaventura Suso Silva e Belotti

Undici Leoni!


----------



## RickyB83 (19 Luglio 2017)

Lui kalinic renatone e kjaer si va alla grandissima ma issimissima..


----------



## Casnop (19 Luglio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Troppo, a questo punto spero in una furbata come valutare Belotti 100 M
> e iper valutare Niang e Paletta 40 M, per noi sarebbero due plusvalenze pazzesche.
> 
> ah e naturalmente i pagamenti spalmati in 20 anni


E poi ci ritroviamo Agenzia delle Entrate, Fiamme Gialle, e magari pure la Procura della Repubblica. Però.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Luglio 2017)

Dai dai dai


----------



## Crox93 (19 Luglio 2017)

Come godo 
Cifre esagerate (se saranno confermate) ma frega un azzo 
Il gallo


----------



## Casnop (19 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sportface: Belotti è ad un passo dal Milan. L'accordo sarebbe stato trovato lunedì sera grazie a Branchini (che sta lavorando anche per Sanches in rossonero). Questi i termini: 60 milioni più Niang, Paletta e Locatelli in prestito biennale. Il Toro, al posto di Belotti, prenderà Simeone.
> 
> Ultimissime da Alfredo Pedullà sul nuovo attaccante del Milan. Sfumato Morata, passato al Chelsea, i rossoneri aspettano le mosse di Belotti che incontrerà Cairo entro 48 ore. I rossoneri hanno un budget di 60 milioni di euro.


Abbiamo pure dubbi? Vai, Diretur, porta a casa il grande Sfasciacarrozze.


----------



## mrsmit (19 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Ma come può essere, è matematica... Anche se sono trattative separate, il totale è quello lì.
> 
> Per carità, io stravedo per il gallo e sono contentissimo per averlo preso, ma 80M non esiste.



Appunto è matematica, se noi paghiamo 60 Cash e loro comprano i nostri 2 bisogna sottrarre l'importo. Se invece sarà 60+ niang e paletta hai ragione te. 
Comunque prima che rimaniamo col cerino chiudessero in fretta.


----------



## neoxes (19 Luglio 2017)

mrsmit ha scritto:


> Appunto è matematica, se noi paghiamo 60 Cash e loro comprano i nostri 2 bisogna sottrarre l'importo. Se invece sarà 60+ niang e paletta hai ragione te.
> Comunque prima che rimaniamo col cerino chiudessero in fretta.



Seh, magari... Se fa una cosa di questo tipo Cairo finisce appeso a testa in giù...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Luglio 2017)

Spero di no, sarebbe un grave errore spendere tutti quei soldi per lui.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Luglio 2017)

Secondo me alla fine sarà valutazione complessiva 70. Qualcosa del tipo 50+Niang e Paletta.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Luglio 2017)

Comunque dovremmo essere noi a pagare il Torino per dargli Niang e Paletta, in pratica diventano una nostra discarica a cielo aperto come il Genoa.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Luglio 2017)

A sto punto spendere per spendere, provassero a prendere Mbappè. Almeno lui il salto di qualità te lo fa fare per davvero.


----------



## neoxes (19 Luglio 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> A sto punto spendere per spendere, provassero a prendere Mbappè. Almeno lui il salto di qualità te lo fa fare per davvero.



Mbappé ha già detto che o va al Real o non si muove... (purtroppo).


----------



## Aron (19 Luglio 2017)

Alla redazione di QSVS risulta Belotti al Milan entro questa settimana


----------



## Guglielmo90 (19 Luglio 2017)

Certo, Mbappe viene al Milan, senza Champions..


----------



## MaschioAlfa (19 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> 50/60 mln... non ci prendi nessuna punta.
> Tranne Kalinic.
> Ci sta.
> I cartellini di Paletta (0) e Niang (?) Sono gli unici modi per levarteli dalle palle.
> Niang non te lo paga nessuno in contanti. Al massimo se lo prendono in prestito.



Hai detto poco??? 

Se non li piazzi a Torino si corre il serio rischio di non piazzarli da nessun altra parte...


----------



## Smarx10 (19 Luglio 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> A sto punto spendere per spendere, provassero a prendere Mbappè. Almeno lui il salto di qualità te lo fa fare per davvero.



140 milioni facili facili..


----------



## Jino (19 Luglio 2017)

Belotti non mi fa impazzire, amo un centravanti dotato di tecnica, Belotti per quanto mi riguarda ne ha pochina. Certo il mercato, ad oggi, questo offre. Mi spiacerebbe inoltre non aver più in rosa Locatelli, lo scorso anno ha dimostrato tra le altre cose di essere uno che sa entrare molto bene a partita in corso, i suoi spazi sono certo se li sarebbe ritagliati.


----------



## hiei87 (19 Luglio 2017)

A questo punto, realisticamente, non resta che lui. E non ne farei un dramma, anzi.
Costa caro, ma se vogliamo un attaccante forte, minimo 60-70 milioni li dobbiamo spendere, senza contare l'ingaggio. Lui se non altro è giovane e lo si potrà eventualmente rivendere a un buon prezzo, cosa che sarebbe difficile per Aubameyang (visto anche lo stipendio che prenderebbe) e impossibile per Kalinic. 
Altri nomi al momento sono fuori discussione. 
I giocatori che danno più garanzie di Belotti evidentemente non sono ancora alla nostra portata, ma a me il Gallo dà comunque delle buone garanzie, quantomeno per il campionato italiano.


----------



## Aron (19 Luglio 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Hai detto poco???
> 
> Se non li piazzi a Torino si corre il serio rischio di non piazzarli da nessun altra parte...



Penso che l'oggetto del contendere sia proprio la valutazione delle contropartite. 
Tra l'altro, Belotti è senza procuratore in questo momento. Presumibile che Fassone e Mirabelli vogliano essere sicuri che il giocatore passi a Lucci. Se passasse sotto l'ombra di Raiola sarebbe un grosso problema.


----------



## krull (19 Luglio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Penso che l'oggetto del contendere sia proprio la valutazione delle contropartite.
> Tra l'altro, Belotti è senza procuratore in questo momento. Presumibile che Fassone e Mirabelli vogliano essere sicuri che il giocatore passi a Lucci. Se passasse sotto l'ombra di Raiola sarebbe un grosso problema.



Non passerá MAI sotto Raiola. Sono invenzioni dei cani ammaestrati come Locatelli alla Juve eccetera. Occhio che siamo circondati da spazzatura giornalistica ultrapilotata


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (19 Luglio 2017)

Costa caro relativamente. Risparmi e di molto sull'ingaggio.
Dubito che arrivi e prenda 8 milioni come si paventavano per Aubameyang o Morata.
Sul giocatore ho qualche dubbio, ma se messo nelle giuste condizioni ci dà soddisfazioni.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (19 Luglio 2017)

Come vedete la coppia belotti bacca?? 

Da profano eh..... 

Perché penso che bacca da Milanello non si voglia muovere.


----------



## James Watson (19 Luglio 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Come vedete la coppia belotti bacca??
> 
> Da profano eh.....
> 
> Perché penso che bacca da Milanello non si voglia muovere.



La cosa mi intrigherebbe, sarei curioso di vedere come possono giocare.. non è semplice farli convivere ma nemmeno impossibile.. potrebbe essere interessante


----------



## Robix (19 Luglio 2017)

la punta tecnica è A.Silva. 
Bacca può lavare i cessi.


Belotti 23anni -A.Silva 21anni


----------



## Guglielmo90 (19 Luglio 2017)

Girano queste voci:


----------



## krull (19 Luglio 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Come vedete la coppia belotti bacca??
> 
> Da profano eh.....
> 
> Perché penso che bacca da Milanello non si voglia muovere.



Come un calcio in bocca. Un assurdo tecnico....non dialogherebbero nemmeno se giocassero loro 2 da soli. Questo per colpa di Bacca eh non di Belotti. Il gallo ha intelligenza e sa giocare con la squadra. Bacca non gioca manco con se stesso.


----------



## Milo (19 Luglio 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Come vedete la coppia belotti bacca??
> 
> Da profano eh.....
> 
> Perché penso che bacca da Milanello non si voglia muovere.




Perché Bacca quando abbiamo Silva????


----------



## krull (19 Luglio 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Girano queste voci:


Mitomani dei social


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Luglio 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> 140 milioni facili facili..


Se tra un anno devi spendere altri 70-80 perché Belotti si rivela un Gilardino o un Immobile 2.0 poi sarebbe pure peggio. Se vogliono fare all in allora che lo facciano come si deve per un attaccante che realmente ti fa fare il salto di qualità.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (19 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Mitomani dei social



Mi sa proprio di sì. Anche perché le tempistiche mi sembrano assurde.


----------



## Gatto (19 Luglio 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Come vedete la coppia belotti bacca??
> 
> Da profano eh.....
> 
> Perché penso che bacca da Milanello non si voglia muovere.



Se non vuole perdere i mondiali è meglio che vada via. Quanto all'assortimento con Belotti vista l'incapacità a dialogare del colombiano la vedo nera..


----------



## Coccosheva81 (19 Luglio 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Come vedete la coppia belotti bacca??
> 
> Da profano eh.....
> 
> Perché penso che bacca da Milanello non si voglia muovere.



Bacca giocherà in Europa League nei gironi, sperando segni qualche gol contro le squadrette tipo il Beer Sheva, sperando che a gennaio serva a qualche squadra disperata perché magari gli si è rotto il centravanti titolare.


----------



## Crox93 (19 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Mitomani dei social


Infatti.
Se sarà Belotti lo vedremo prossima settimana, al ritorno dalla Cina.


----------



## robs91 (19 Luglio 2017)

Bah,troppi soldi buttati.
Tra l'altro se vuoi prendere Belotti mi chiedo perche' si sono spesi 40 milioni per Silva visto che sono due prime punte e insieme ci azzeccano poco.


----------



## krull (19 Luglio 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Se tra un anno devi spendere altri 70-80 perché Belotti si rivela un Gilardino o un Immobile 2.0 poi sarebbe pure peggio. Se vogliono fare all in allora che lo facciano come si deve per un attaccante che realmente ti fa fare il salto di qualità.



Ma che certezza assoluta avresti da Mbappé? Anche Martial sembrava un alieno a quell'età o Owen...140 milioni per mezza stagione splendida ok....ma contro la Juve non ha praticamente strisciato biglia per 2 partite eh...ha avuto un paio di occasioni ma poi si è eclissato per moooolti minuti. Ok dirai che anche Messi e compagnia contro la Juve hanno fatto male ma questo è ancora troppo giovane per pagarci quei soldi


----------



## albydigei (19 Luglio 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Infatti.
> Se sarà Belotti lo vedremo prossima settimana, al ritorno dalla Cina.



Al massimo già da domani si avranno certezze, di certo stasera non succede un bel nulla.


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Luglio 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Come vedete la coppia belotti bacca??
> 
> Da profano eh.....
> 
> Perché penso che bacca da Milanello non si voglia muovere.



Un disastro


----------



## Maximo (19 Luglio 2017)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Se belotti deve essere che belotti sia... ma il prezzo è davvero esagerato



Hai ragione, lo stiamo strapagando, avremmo dovuto prenderlo dal Palermo,ma questo purtroppo è il risultato di anni di mancato scouting, purtroppo chi ha venduto ha lasviato le macerie ed a noi un attacante da 20 gol serviva. Sono però convinto che nel futuro prossimo arriveranno da noi i migliori ptospetti europei e sudamericani. 
Felicissimo di avere Belotti con noi se tutto confermato


----------



## neoxes (19 Luglio 2017)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Bah,troppi soldi buttati.
> Tra l'altro se vuoi prendere Belotti mi chiedo perche' si sono spesi 40 milioni per Silva visto che sono due prime punte e insieme ci azzeccano poco.



A. Silva è una seconda punta che può fare la prima punta e, in emergenza, l'esterno.
Belotti è una prima punta che può fare solo quello.
A. Silva è un giocatore che da del tu al pallone, tecnico, veloce.
Belotti è un giocatore con una tecnica di base decente, non molto veloce.

Direi che possono benissimo giocare assieme, altroché.


----------



## sette (19 Luglio 2017)

però Locatelli lo terrei


----------



## Guglielmo90 (19 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> A. Silva è una seconda punta che può fare la prima punta e, in emergenza, l'esterno.
> Belotti è una prima punta che può fare solo quello.
> A. Silva è un giocatore che da del tu al pallone, tecnico, veloce.
> Belotti è un giocatore con una tecnica di base decente, non molto veloce.
> ...



.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ma che certezza assoluta avresti da Mbappé? Anche Martial sembrava un alieno a quell'età o Owen...140 milioni per mezza stagione splendida ok....ma contro la Juve non ha praticamente strisciato biglia per 2 partite eh...ha avuto un paio di occasioni ma poi si è eclissato per moooolti minuti. Ok dirai che anche Messi e compagnia contro la Juve hanno fatto male ma questo è ancora troppo giovane per pagarci quei soldi


Mbappè si vede che è uno che sposta gli equilibri. Belotti purtroppo (e dico purtroppo perché vorrei tanto che l'Italia riuscisse a sfornare un attaccante del talento di Totti e Del Piero) non è e non sarà su quei livelli. Per me come detto e ripetuto diverse volte Belotti è un attaccante vecchio stile, uno di quei panzer forti fisicamente che lottano come leoni, ma non è il centravanti tecnico e completo che ti cambia il reparto. Le big d'Europa non schierano attaccanti del genere, ma giocatori in grado di fare la differenza anche tecnicamente e che siano in grado di mandare in gol anche i compagni. 
Se mi parli di Owen, l'ho seguito molto bene. Il ragazzo era fortissimo e anche atleticamente straripante, ma ha subito un infortunio dal quale non si è mai ripreso e ha perso quello spunto in velocità che, unito alla sua tecnica, lo rendevano un giocatore unico. In ogni caso se Belotti dovesse arrivare spero che faccia bene, come ogni giocatore che viene al Milan. Tuttavia nutro troppi dubbi e non è il giocatore che mi fa entusiasmare.


----------



## krull (19 Luglio 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Mbappè si vede che è uno che sposta gli equilibri. Belotti purtroppo (e dico purtroppo perché vorrei tanto che l'Italia riuscisse a sfornare un attaccante del talento di Totti e Del Piero) non è e non sarà su quei livelli. Per me come detto e ripetuto diverse volte Belotti è un attaccante vecchio stile, uno di quei panzer forti fisicamente che lottano come leoni, ma non è il centravanti tecnico e completo che ti cambia il reparto. Le big d'Europa non schierano attaccanti del genere, ma giocatori in grado di fare la differenza anche tecnicamente e che siano in grado di mandare in gol anche i compagni.
> Se mi parli di Owen, l'ho seguito molto bene. Il ragazzo era fortissimo e anche atleticamente straripante, ma ha subito un infortunio dal quale non si è mai ripreso e ha perso quello spunto in velocità che, unito alla sua tecnica, lo rendevano un giocatore unico. In ogni caso se Belotti dovesse arrivare spero che faccia bene, come ogni giocatore che viene al Milan. Tuttavia nutro troppi dubbi e non è il giocatore che mi fa entusiasmare.



Guarda io ho visto Ronaldo a 19 anni ho visto Messi a 19 anni ho visto Cristiano a 19 anni e ho visto Pató a 18 anni....l'impressione che mi fecero quelli era ben altra rispetto a Mbappé. Per carità penso sia un grandissimo talento ma spenderci 140 milioni non esiste al mondo. Ne compri 3 di grandi giocatori con quei soldi e molto piú affermati


----------



## Gatto (19 Luglio 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Mbappè si vede che è uno che sposta gli equilibri. Belotti purtroppo (e dico purtroppo perché vorrei tanto che l'Italia riuscisse a sfornare un attaccante del talento di Totti e Del Piero) non è e non sarà su quei livelli. Per me come detto e ripetuto diverse volte Belotti è un attaccante vecchio stile, uno di quei panzer forti fisicamente che lottano come leoni, ma non è il centravanti tecnico e completo che ti cambia il reparto. Le big d'Europa non schierano attaccanti del genere, ma giocatori in grado di fare la differenza anche tecnicamente e che siano in grado di mandare in gol anche i compagni.
> Se mi parli di Owen, l'ho seguito molto bene. Il ragazzo era fortissimo e anche atleticamente straripante, ma ha subito un infortunio dal quale non si è mai ripreso e ha perso quello spunto in velocità che, unito alla sua tecnica, lo rendevano un giocatore unico. In ogni caso se Belotti dovesse arrivare spero che faccia bene, come ogni giocatore che viene al Milan. Tuttavia nutro troppi dubbi e non è il giocatore che mi fa entusiasmare.



Una domanda: posto che anche per il mio palato prediligo centravanti diversi da Belotti, cosa pensavi di Inzaghi? Era un giocatore che a malapena sapeva fare 3 palleggi, dribbling quasi inesistente, controllo di palla nemmeno a parlarne, eppure... Eppure segnava e ha contribuito a farci vincere una Champions. Non è detto che a fronte di modeste qualità tecniche Belotti non si riveli efficace per il compito per cui lo prendiamo: segnare e tanto anche.


----------



## Crox93 (19 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> A. Silva è una seconda punta che può fare la prima punta e, in emergenza, l'esterno.
> Belotti è una prima punta che può fare solo quello.
> A. Silva è un giocatore che da del tu al pallone, tecnico, veloce.
> Belotti è un giocatore con una tecnica di base decente, non molto veloce.
> ...


Concordo totalmente
Giocheranno insieme


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (19 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Guarda io ho visto Ronaldo a 19 anni ho visto Messi a 19 anni ho visto Cristiano a 19 anni e ho visto Pató a 18 anni....l'impressione che mi fecero quelli era ben altra rispetto a Mbappé. Per carità penso sia un grandissimo talento ma spenderci 140 milioni non esiste al mondo. Ne compri 3 di grandi giocatori con quei soldi e molto piú affermati



Concordo con ciò che hai detto. Forte Mbappe, ma per me vale massimo 40mln. Il sul valore è salito alle stelle per i gol in Champions e per l'annata eccezionale del Monaco, però i gol vanno analizzati. Quelli fatto in Ligue 1 sono ridicoli, per almeno la metà, visto che nascono tutti da errori grossolani di Portiere e diversa avversaria. Se questo vale 140 Neymar ne vale 500 di mln.


----------



## Igniorante (19 Luglio 2017)

"Vox populi, vox dei" dicevano una volta, ebbene i nostri cinesi sembra che vogliano soddisfare il popolo rossonero (o quantomeno la stragrande maggioranza dello stesso) ogni volta che possono.
E noi non possiamo che amarli per questo


----------



## danjr (19 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> A. Silva è una seconda punta che può fare la prima punta e, in emergenza, l'esterno.
> Belotti è una prima punta che può fare solo quello.
> A. Silva è un giocatore che da del tu al pallone, tecnico, veloce.
> Belotti è un giocatore con una tecnica di base decente, non molto veloce.
> ...


Ti correggo, belotti è molto veloce ma non rapido. Quando è lanciato si fa certe sgroppate che sembra un treno! Certo, nel breve non è rapidissimo


----------



## krull (19 Luglio 2017)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ti correggo, belotti è molto veloce ma non rapido. Quando è lanciato si fa certe sgroppate che sembra un treno! Certo, nel breve non è rapidissimo



Compensa ampiamente con la forza brutale che ha nelle gambe e con la capacità di partire sempre al momento giusto.


----------



## Pitermilanista (19 Luglio 2017)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ti correggo, belotti è molto veloce ma non rapido. Quando è lanciato si fa certe sgroppate che sembra un treno! Certo, nel breve non è rapidissimo



Sì, che poi, dove sono storicamente i centravanti "veloci"? Ronaldo Fenomeno, Sheva... e poi? Deve essere veloce, un centravanti? Quante giocate in campo aperto capitano ad un centravanti, soprattutto in serie A e giocando il 95% del tempo nella metà campo avversaria?
Belotti è Bobo Vieri, è Gigi Riva, è Pierino Prati, è Giorgione Chinaglia. Si butta nella mischia, trascina squadra e stadio, travolge le difese di forza, la butta dentro. Qui si va addirittura oltre i meri concetti di rapidità o tecnica individuale, uno così è oro puro per una squadra.


----------

